# B&G BL-55 Cross Reference?



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Does anyone have a cross reference chart handy?

I've got a B&G BL-55 booster that I have to swap out tomorrow and want to make sure I can get it done. Looking for Armstrong or Grundfos equivalents in case I can't readily source the B&G.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

For what system???


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

You mean the PL-55 C.I. Closed coupled dry rotor model for a hydronic system? Or the PL-55B bronze trimmed for domestic?

How do you know the existing unit is the correct size and operating on the best efficiency curve? 

Always best to refigure and size appropriately.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

ZL700 said:


> You mean the PL-55 C.I. Closed coupled dry rotor model for a hydronic system? Or the PL-55B bronze trimmed for domestic?
> 
> How do you know the existing unit is the correct size and operating on the best efficiency curve?
> 
> Always best to refigure and size appropriately.


 We are plumbers you need to look @ the curves feet of head theoretical lift etc.Pump experts totally help, experts with practical field experiance is a bonus, they know pumps, like we know pipe sizes.Thats how I
learned. Still learning too!
Yes from a pump expert oldschool!:blink:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

pilot light said:


> We are plumbers you need to look @ the curves feet of head theoretical lift etc.Pump experts totally help, experts with practical field experiance is a bonus, they know pumps, like we know pipe sizes.Thats how I
> learned. Still learning too!
> Yes from a pump expert oldschool!:blink:


 Circ pumps do not "lift", they just need to overcomes the resitstance in the flow of TEL of pipes.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

pilot light said:


> We are plumbers you need to look @ the curves feet of head theoretical lift etc.Pump experts totally help, experts with practical field experiance is a bonus, they know pumps, like we know pipe sizes.Thats how I
> learned. Still learning too!
> Yes from a pump expert oldschool!:blink:


What?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

That why a pump expert helps!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Circ pumps do not "lift", they just need to overcomes the resitstance in the flow of TEL of pipes.


 Okay?


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

ZL700 said:


> What?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Circ pumps do not "lift", they just need to overcomes the resitstance in the flow of TEL of pipes.


 Ya I already moved on to pumps in general in a 12 step program. LOL:thumbup::yes:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

pilot light said:


> Ya I already moved on to pumps in general in a 12 step program. LOL:thumbup::yes:


:thumbup:
&#55357;&#56399;


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Pump was in by 0700 this morning...

When I have a 64 unit retirement home without DHW, I'm not going to get pedantic with pump curves, head loss and system design. I'm going to get them up and running before showing off all the big words I know. 

Good thing it's not winter though, as only one of their three NTI LX400 units is working properly. Got more work to do - maybe a Viessmann sale!


----------

